# Keeping Glasses Clean



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

Anyone have any tips for keeping ones glasses clean in the shop? Mine are always dusty and I hate to wipe them off too much for fear of scratches. I do blow them off but you know, it only sort of works.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Glass or plastic lenses ?


----------



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

Plastic. polycarb safety corrective.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

And it is even more fun when sweat runs down and mixes with the dust!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Have you tried an anti static spray on the plastic yet ? Do you have running water in your shop ?


----------



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

No running water. I did try the spray but it seems to only work for about ten minutes when I am sanding. I am going to put an exhaust fan in my shop window tomorrow so perhaps that will help a little.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

a used dryer sheet works wonders


----------



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

Dryer sheets! Now why didnt I think of that!!!


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

Go to a local eye doctor and they will give you one of those anti scratch cloths. The last time I replaced my glasses because of scratches my doctor gave me 6 of them to keep everywhere. I also bought some of that cleaner spray, but ultimately the cloth is all I need.


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Becareful using dryer sheets on plastic lens. They will scratch.


----------



## cooperedpatterns (Sep 27, 2008)

Dusty56:
You can use the wipes that are sold for computer screens be sure to blow them off or even better rinse in water first then daub with a cotton towel then use the wipes. Most polycarbonate lenses are treated to be scratch resistant and its is the most durable plastic I know if.
Randolph


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Try agrranging your shop vac to clear the saw dust as you sand. All glasses should be rinsed before being wiped with any thing so they won't het scratched. rt


----------



## cmaeda (Sep 1, 2008)

You could get a better dust collector too.
My glasses are ok even when I sand but I work in a two car garage and leave the garage door open as well as run dust collection.


----------



## DanM (Mar 30, 2008)

I use a microfiber cloth.

Another irritation is when you're wearing a dust mask, particularly one of the paper variety, and the lenses fog up every time you exhale.

PITA


----------



## cmaeda (Sep 1, 2008)

I use a respirator. It is worth it. I think I paid $30 for one. Its' much easier to breathe and I end up using it more because of it.


----------



## DanM (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a respirator too, and it doesn't have the fog effect. I use it for more severe situations. It is heavier & less comfortable than the paper "nuisance dust" paper type. There are times I'd like to use something like the paper ones, were it not for the fogging problem.


----------



## Shoottx (Oct 5, 2008)

I use a product called Plexus. It is an anti static plastic cleaner, protectant and polish. Originally used it for shooting glasses. Now I use it for all of my plastic lenses. It can be found on the web.


----------



## woodyoda (Dec 7, 2008)

Go to Kragens auto parts, or any other auto parts store and get glasswax, might be called rainex
but if you was your glasses, you can just blow the dust off, no problem…..I was a glazier (that's glass work, not donuts) for 25 years. Do that to your car windshield and you'll hardly need your wipers. yoda


----------

